# Lexicanum Wiki site possibly under attack.



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been informed, and wish to warn you that the popular 40k Wiki site: _Lexicanum_ may possibly be under attack by hackers.

I know a lot of you use Lexicanum to research the more esoteric bits of 40k and Fantasy lore/background for discussion here, but please be wary of any links pointing to a "new" Lexicanum site, as it has been made aware to me that people have been getting malware and other goodies from clicking links. It would be best to refrain from using Lexicanum until this is sorted out or you hear otherwise. 

cheers,

CP


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Already a thread on this, but sticky this untill its fixed?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

funny, i see no thread in 40k Fluff for this? where do you see one?

CP

yes it is in Gen 40k, but not all the members who post here, visit there every day. It would do better posted here.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Not in fluff, but it came up a few hours ago in general 40k.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

right, but as many of our members who post here don't always check Gen 40k, it would stand to reason a post here would be beneficial.

CP


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

My apologies. I still think this should be stickied untill they fix the site.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i would agree with that except for the fact that stickies tend to get overlooked. Mostly because they always hang at the top of the page, and the newest threads are a bit farther down. So keeping it un-stickied will keep it in the sweet-spot. 

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Meh, I will survive. Its not exactly as if I needed Lexicanum for anything, apart from checking sources to their information, so meh.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting it here, I am one of those people who only ever check the fluff section, so it is of great help for me.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

NO! my poor man's source of fluff ıs under attack!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's fixed.

Midnight


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Only suckers use Lexi anyway. 

Real enthusiasts will get their fluff from original sources or else find it here in the depths of insane knowledge possessed by veterans like Baron Spikey or Angel of Blood. :laugh:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Who'd want to attack Lexicanum  It's nothing but a source of goodness.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Who'd want to attack Lexicanum
> 
> It's nothing but a source of goodness.


Why haters of course; you know those buffoons with nothing better to do than try and make everyone else as miserable as they are. Its why people like that do anything I suppose.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

...

Spah sappin' mah wiki?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

No lexicanum? Time to get the questionable corner really going! No cheating!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> Only suckers use Lexi anyway.
> 
> Real enthusiasts will get their fluff from original sources or else find it here in the depths of insane knowledge possessed by veterans like Baron Spikey or Angel of Blood. :laugh:


:victory: how flattering


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> No lexicanum? Time to get the questionable corner really going! No cheating!


Aye! AYE DAMN IT!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Only suckers use Lexi anyway.
> 
> Real enthusiasts will get their fluff from original sources or else find it here in the depths of insane knowledge possessed by veterans like Baron Spikey or Angel of Blood. :laugh:


I should feel flattered but instead I feel content that I'm merely receiving my due :laugh:


Doelago said:


> Aye! AYE DAMN IT!


Your slightly taxing question has been answered without me even needing to go online nor reach away from my laptop for source material- have at ye.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Your slightly taxing question has been answered without me even needing to go online nor reach away from my laptop for source material- have at ye.


Truly, I had my codex about 2 feet away from me.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Pfft.. true men use 1d4chan for all the fact finding needs ! Everything there is the most thruthfull, unbiased truthiness... like fox news :laugh:


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Why haters of course; you know those buffoons with nothing better to do than try and make everyone else as miserable as they are. Its why people like that do anything I suppose.


Obviously the Holy Ordos are involved here...I'm expecting this to be pasted all over Lexicanum's main page.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

It was just some russian hijackers nicking traffic from the front pages, not a proper "attack" (although we do have our share of haters).

Protip: if the front pages of a site like the lex ever go down, search for an internal page, chances are you'll find it and then be able to use internal navigation to get around.
For example, even when the mainpages of the lex were redirecting, if you googled "lexicanum + Space Marine" or whatever, you'd get a working link to that article's page.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuking Hackers, why cant they do something useful, like fuck with the IRS data banks?


----------

